# Japan Flying V. Set neck



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I have never heard that Cort ever had a factory in Japan. in the 80s Korea yes. Anyone know more than I??


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

brokentoes said:


> I have never heard that Cort ever had a factory in Japan. in the 80s Korea yes. Anyone know more than I??


They didn't, he's mistaken. Korea only.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Here's another one on Reverb. Possibly the same guitar.









Cort Flying V 80's Red | Reverb


Just like a Gibson with a set neck. Comes with a brand new V hardshell case .This is a Japanese made guitar from the Matsumoko factory where all the classic late 70's early 80's Ibanez and Aria Pro guitars were made. This is essentially one of the so called lawsuit guitars that Gibson was a...




reverb.com


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep, Korean ! 

Very nice instrument. Id throw a $300 offer on it if it was close to me... I have the Cort Headless Neckthru V bass that is just amazing.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Y’all are right. It’s surely kimchi town.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cort came about in Korea in 1973. They have never had a Japanese factory. Yet Reverb abounds with Japanese Corts. They started out making copies, but today they are OEM for lesser lines of the bigger companies.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

It looks as if the tuners have been swapped out for some 70s mij oldies and a made in Japan sticker maybe from some pottery or something. A lot of things got that sticker from those times.....


Thanks all.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

matsumoko did not make Cort guitars. That Reverb listing is misinformation


----------

